# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  ΑΥΠΝΙΑ

## dora-agxos

φιλοι μου καλοι ας ενωθουμε!!!

δεν εχω υπνο! 

που ειναι η νυστα οεο??

----------


## ΠΑΠΙΑ

αχ βρε δωρα μου να ηξερα οτι εισαι μεσα χτες θα ειχα μπει να μιλουσαμε.ολο βραδυ στριφογυριζα σαν σβουρα.κοιμηθηκα δυο ωρες και αυτες επειδη πιεσα πολυ τον ευατο μου.εχω αρχισει και σκεφτομαι μηπως τελικα η αυπνια και το αγχος με ολα αυτα που αυτο συνεπαγεται ειναι τελικα αρκετα για να μην τεκνοποιει κανεις...δυσκολη η εγκυμοσυνη με τα προβληματα...απο την αλλη...ενα παιδι δινει νοημα και απειρο χρωμα στην ζωη...αχ...με πηρε λιγο απο κατω...βοηθειστε ολοι...

----------


## whitecandle

Έλα βρε που δεν θα τεκνοποιήσεις γι\'αυτό. Εμένα δεν μ\'αρέσουν τα παιδιά, αλλά εσένα αφού σ\'αρέσουν πρέπει να τα χαρείς. Γιατί έχεις αυπνία; Λόγο της εγκυμοσύνης;

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω απο την αλλη εχω τωρα μια πελωωωρια νυστα και εχω κατι δουλειες να κανω...αλλο πακετο εκ διαμετρου αντιθετο λολ.

----------


## keep_walking

Παω για υπνο...αναβολη για το απογευμα δεν την παλευω...

----------


## dora-agxos

αααυπνοι!!!

αλτ!!

----------


## ΠΑΠΙΑ

παλι βρε??

----------


## dora-agxos

μια σφυρια στο κεφαλι παρακαλω!!!!

μια πετρια???

ριξτε με σε κωμα!!!!

μορφεαααααααααααααααααααα α!!!που εισαι ρε αληταρα???????

τσακισου ελαααααα!!!

----------


## giorgaros

και γω δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω.....

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Δώρα, αχ και να ήξερες ποσο έχω υποφέρει τελευταί από αϋπνία. Από ιατρεία σε νοσοκομεία πήγαινα, με πολύ άσχημα συμπτώματα, σε σημείο που αναγκαστικά να επικοινωνήσω και με τη μητέρα μου να μου στείλει την ασφάλεια υγείας μου γιατί με είχαν φάει τα έξοδα στις νευρολογικές/ψυχιατρικές κλινικές και τα φάρμακα.

Η μητέρα μου, με όλα της τα ελαττώματα, μου έστειλε την ασφάλεια μου. Μαζί με ένα πακετάκι τσάι από τίλιο.

Δώρα... είναι το μαγικό βάλσαμο. Δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω αλλιώς, με έσωσε από την πρώτη φορα που το ήπια. Σε μια ώρα είχα χαλαρώσει τελείως, ένιωθα τα άκρα μου και τα βλέφαρα μου βαριά και απλά δεν γινόταν να μην ξαπλώσω. Δεν κοιμήθηκα πολύ, μόλις 4 ώρες, αλλα όταν ξύπνησα ήταν πραγματικά σαν να είχα κοιμηθεί ένα 10ορο. Την επομενη νύχτα κοιμήθηκα περισσότερο... κατ\'εμέ, είναι θαυματουργό. 

Αγόρασα stock να έχω εδώ γιατί πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ πως θα μπορούσα να επιβιώσω χωρίς αυτό. Σιγά σιγά επανέρχομαι στα κανονικά μου ωράρια ύπνου και δεν το πίνω καθημερινά, αλλα για εμενα είναι ανεκτίμητο.

----------


## Remedy

σιγουρα σε εγειανε το τιλιο διζουλα η ηταν το μαγικο χερακι της μανουλας που εδωσε την εντολη \"κοιμησου ησυχα κοριτσακι μου\"? ;)

----------


## γιώτα2

εκανα κοκτεΙλ απο τιλιο, χαμομηλι και ολα τα συναφη που φερνουν υπνο χωρις αποτελεσμα.Είναι τοσο βασανιστικο, ειδικα οταν βλεπω του αλλους να ροχαλιζουν μολις ακουμπησουν το κεφαλι στο μαξιλαρι.
Μακαρι να μπορουσα ενα βραδυ να κοιμηθω φυσιολογικα και να ξυπνησω με αυτη την υπεροχη αισθηση της ξεκουρασης.

----------


## dora-agxos

η νυχτα μερα και η μερα νυχτα!τι ωραια..................... :(

----------


## seleios

εγω νυσταζω το πρωι, αλλα τοτε πρεπει να παω για δουλεια. δραμα η κατασταση :(

----------

